# Strap Question On Mp



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

I've decided to get the O&W MP at the end of this month, it looks really cool with the nato but as I'll probably be wearing it to work, I thought a leather strap might be a better option- it'll also help to remind me it's not waterproof (I wear a diver). Also, I used to wear a nylon strap in school and it got to humming with the smell of sweat.

So, what do you guys recommend? I thought the flieger Roy does was cool, but since the watch isn't actually a flieger maybe I shouldn't. The carbon fiber is another great looker but maybe not in keeping with a basic military?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

media_mute said:


> I've decided to get the O&W MP at the end of this month, it looks really cool with the nato but as I'll probably be wearing it to work, I thought a leather strap might be a better option- it'll also help to remind me it's not waterproof (I wear a diver). Also, I used to wear a nylon strap in school and it got to humming with the smell of sweat.
> 
> So, what do you guys recommend? I thought the flieger Roy does was cool, but since the watch isn't actually a flieger maybe I shouldn't. The carbon fiber is another great looker but maybe not in keeping with a basic military?


Depends which model you have. I keep my olive green-faced MP 2801 on a grey Nato which looks a bit worse for wear. My black-faced MP AS 2063 alternates between a black Nato and a white-stitched RLT USA oiled leather.

Dave


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I may have decided on a plain leather strap, I suppose I could just get a few an alternate them. Do those nylons not start to smell in the summer?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

media_mute said:


> I think I may have decided on a plain leather strap, I suppose I could just get a few an alternate them. Do those nylons not start to smell in the summer?


I've never noticed Nato straps smelling through sweat in the summer. Even if they did, you can chuck them in a sock or a pillow case, tie it up and put it in the washing machine. As far as summer and sweat is concerned, a Nato strap is better than a leather one. Some military watches look better on Nato or Rhino straps than they do on leather straps. IMHO, the MP series falls within that category









Dave


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

I suggest a Hirsch carbon........see my MP2801 mod...thread

Best,

Salmonia


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

media_mute said:


> I thought a leather strap might be a better option- it'll also help to remind me it's not waterproof...


I thought that the O&W MP watches were water resistant to at least 3 ATM?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I have tried mine on several straps - I thought that Roy's oiled US leather was the best (and only Â£5 !):










I now have it on a 'lumpy' watchadoo bracelet, which I think dresses it up niceley:










I have also seen them on tan/mid-brown pigskin straps (from Nilsen) which I think looked great.

I like the idea of NATO on this watch but never settled to it - I was forever removing it and trying something else.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Running_man said:


> media_mute said:
> 
> 
> > I thought a leather strap might be a better option- it'll also help to remind me it's not waterproof...
> ...


In reality most of us regard 3 atm 30 metres as splash proof only

I wouldn't want any watch with less than 100 metres getting a soaking and I wouldn't go swimming in anything with less than a 200M rating.

back to the strap question I think the USA oiled with the white stiching look very classy on this style of watch.


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys, I ask a lame question here and I get a wealth of really useful input. I still can't quite make out whether the dial is dark green or black though.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

quoll said:


> /.../
> 
> I now have it on a 'lumpy' watchadoo bracelet, which I think dresses it up niceley:
> 
> ...


Nice! I've just put my RLT69 on the same type of lumpy, for much the same effect.

--Tim


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got mine on one of Roy`s Heavy Duty Nylon straps (black rather then the green shown in the photo) excellent value at Â£3 and it goes very well with the watch IMHO


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

poor pic -but on a black nato , i find the nato straps the most comfortable to wear and quite a few of my watches have them.


----------

